# In Need of Reviews



## psychotick

Hi guys,

As part of marketing (ugh! Not something that as a writer I ever imagined I'd have to do) my new fantasy novel Maverick, I need to get some reviews for it so that other people can see what they're getting. Its an e-book on the kindle.

As such I thought if anyone here has the time and interest in reading a traditional fantasy novel and is willing to write a short piece on the site about how they found it, I'd be happy to gift them a review copy.

You'll need to have an Amazon account and either a kindle or the ability to read kindle books.

This is the Blurb to the book:

_Exiled for accidentally killing a fellow student wizard during a magic duel, Marjan has had to forge himself a new life, a quiet life deep within the Alyssian Forest and far from the Guild. As a maverick wizard his life is far from perfect, and its never what he dreamt of as a student in the Guild, but its peaceful and he doesn’t have to fear crossing the laws of the Guild.



Then one day seven young children and their teacher came crashing into his life, fleeing a monstrous enemy of seemingly limitless numbers. Armies of dire beasts led by hideously transformed soldiers are sweeping down from the north, overrunning the cities and driving all before them in an orgy of death and destruction.



To protect his new charges, Marjan must escort them to safety in the southern lands, leaving his home behind perhaps forever, and taking up arms as a wizard, risking the wrath of the Guild as he does so.



So begins Marjan’s journey, where he must not just do battle with an enemy to protect the children, but must also face down the demons of his past, and ultimately do battle with the darkest of all enemies.
_

If you're interested please respond to this post with your contact details etc, or PM me. 


Cheers Greg.


----------



## Brian G Turner

Moved to press releases.


----------

